# Blog Options pt I



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

Just thought I would make a post about some of the more simple blog options available. 

First: would be the blog title and descriptions, these can be altered by clicking on 'Blog Control Panel' then 'Blog Title & Description'. The Blog title replaces your forum username which is used as the blog's default name.

Second: There are categories available to help file your blog posts. These are created by clicking 'Blog Control Panel' then 'Blog Categories'. If you wish to file previous blog posts you will need to go in and click edit, then choose the applicable category.


----------

